
Ask HN: How does Apple keep its secrets? - anotheryou
Building something like a new line of macbooks is not a task for a team of 5, including the software department there should be many people and they all have families who probably know a bit. How does no press have a reliable source for a bit of leakage?<p>I think I discussed this before on HN, my wonder about how open secrets of the industry don&#x27;t make it to the press. I understand this for more niche things, but measured by the amount of press the two word statement &quot;stay tuned&quot; of cook stirs up there seem to be a lot of people focused on apple.
======
anotheryou
found a bit of info: [https://www.quora.com/How-does-Apple-keep-secrets-so-
well](https://www.quora.com/How-does-Apple-keep-secrets-so-well)

